# Help please.. pregnant cat?



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

To briefly explain the problem, I got a new kitten 4 weeks ago called Emleigh who was approx 6 months old.
Last monday i took her to the vet as she had a very hard swollen tummy. I was concerned it could be worms, even though she had been treated..
BUT i was told she was pregnant.. and approx 7-8 weeks.. the vet said she felt one and it was in the uterus, she said although she is young, she is very fit and healthy, gave me some advice and told me to book a scan in if i wanted. (but at £50 i didnt think it was worthwhile when she said all it would do is tell me how many)
Now, her tummy isnt solid, although still big. Her nipples stand out (but im unsure what they were like before) but she hasnt lost any hair around them.. if anything, her fur underneath seems thicker.
I think i may have felt movement today, but again, not sure and could it be wind? She doesnt look like any of the other cats on various websites that are expecting..
im presuming the vet couldnt get it wrong, but everything i have read states the tummy will get bigger and harder? and hers is definately not as solid. She is eating a lot and drinking, and for the past 2 weeks has been using her litter tray more..
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks,

Tori


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

69 views and no replies 

can anyone advise??


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Would assume the vet is most likely correct but it is so sad that she is pregnant so very young. Assuming the vet is right you should obviously start making some preparations for the kittens arrival. Provide a safe quiet out of the way place for her to have the kits, make a box/bed up for her, get in some KMR or similar milk formula in case you need to handrear (but hopefully not). 

Provide your girl with a premium food (I'm sure you already are) like Royal Canin or James Wellbeloved or Hills - as she is still a kitten herself this can be the kitten food.


----------



## lilbird (Oct 5, 2009)

If your vet is right and she's 7-8 weeks pregnant then she's almost due to have her babies.
Her nipples will get bigger and she will change shape- her belly will drop and she won't look nearly so pregnant.
The using the litter tray more frequently is normal- the babies will be sitting on her bladder (most uncomfortable).
If she's eating and drinking well there's not usually much to worry about.
Just keep an eye on her and get a birthing box ready in a quiet place- show it to her and try to encourage her to sleep in it.
Good luck- sounds like you're going to have your hands full for a while.
Don't forget to let us know what happens- we love babies


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> Would assume the vet is most likely correct but it is so sad that she is pregnant so very young. Assuming the vet is right you should obviously start making some preparations for the kittens arrival. Provide a safe quiet out of the way place for her to have the kits, make a box/bed up for her, get in some KMR or similar milk formula in case you need to handrear (but hopefully not).
> 
> Provide your girl with a premium food (I'm sure you already are) like Royal Canin or James Wellbeloved or Hills - as she is still a kitten herself this can be the kitten food.


Thanks, she is eating her regular cat food and also pilchards, tuna etc.. she has been eating this since i got her, but i have gradually changed her from asdas own adult food, to a mix of dry and wet kitten food. I have a bed made up, although she is preferring my daughters bed lol..
sorry, but what is KMR? and where would i get this?
Thanks again


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

This must be really worring you as you posted this at 4.21 AM !!! :shocked::shocked:

You will find on this website a LOT of passionate people and they are prob keeping their thoughts to themselves as not to cause offence. Which I know doesn't help you, all I can say is basically what Chinablue said, and wish you luck. Please keep us updated on her progress.

Take care


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

lilbird said:


> If your vet is right and she's 7-8 weeks pregnant then she's almost due to have her babies.
> Her nipples will get bigger and she will change shape- her belly will drop and she won't look nearly so pregnant.
> The using the litter tray more frequently is normal- the babies will be sitting on her bladder (most uncomfortable).
> If she's eating and drinking well there's not usually much to worry about.
> ...


Thanks, i am probably over-worrying as never done this before.. and had no plans to either! All my animals apart from 2 are rescues, and the reason i got her at 6 months was to avoid the tiny kitten stage, esp as we were in the process of getting a new pup (which we now have)
Am so releived to hear this is normal. I presume it is due to her being so tiny (i am so angry at the old "owners") that she does not seem as large as pics and vids i have seen. Fingers crossed there are only 1 or 2
Thanks again


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

KMR Kitten Milk Replacer Powder 340g-Hyperdrug

Basically it's kitten milk replacement for if Mum isn't producing enough (so you top up) or decides she's having nothing to do with them (in which case you gotta hand rear totally if you can't find a foster Mum)


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

sjreilly72 said:


> This must be really worring you as you posted this at 4.21 AM !!! :shocked::shocked:
> 
> You will find on this website a LOT of passionate people and they are prob keeping their thoughts to themselves as not to cause offence. Which I know doesn't help you, all I can say is basically what Chinablue said, and wish you luck. Please keep us updated on her progress.
> 
> Take care


I havent slept for 2 days ) so concerned that something bad will happen, or that the vet has got it wrong, and it is something else. We have so many other animals I am concerned she would hide "babies" somewhere too..

Thanks so much, I really appreciate all the help received! I always worry when it comes to my furries )


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Kalipha said:


> KMR Kitten Milk Replacer Powder 340g-Hyperdrug
> 
> Basically it's kitten milk replacement for if Mum isn't producing enough (so you top up) or decides she's having nothing to do with them (in which case you gotta hand rear totally if you can't find a foster Mum)


Thanks will be sure to get some "just in case" thanks x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Don't panic, I'm sure she will be fine, cats are nearly full grown at six months and by the sound of it you have a couple more weeks to wait. That said, it is quite possible that she has reabsorbed some of the kittens, that does happen. Again, don't panic, we will be here for you when the time comes.

Liz


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

thanks, so its all normal? the tummy becoming less solid, not being able to see and feel movement? Thants my main concern at the moment
I had been told to place hand on tummy and should feel something. The only thing i can feel is under her front legs and the same at her back legs, a very small lump
sorry for the thousand questions! 
Thanks


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

If she only has a few you might not feel anything much - my girl had one the last time and it was very difficult to feel anything beforehand. Her tummy wasn't hard all the time either. Vets don't always get dates right either so she might not be so far on or might be due any day. Try not to worry too much - read the stickies at the top of this section and enjoy.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

spid said:


> If she only has a few you might not feel anything much - my girl had one the last time and it was very difficult to feel anything beforehand. Her tummy wasn't hard all the time either. Vets don't always get dates right either so she might not be so far on or might be due any day. Try not to worry too much - read the stickies at the top of this section and enjoy.


thanks, i really appreciate all the advice given today. I feel alot better knowing other cats tummys do not stay hard constantly, as that was one of my main concerns.

Today she is acting a bit strange. |Crying for food, but when i feed her she is just picking at it. She has also been up and down the stairs a few times, not settling. We had a good play last night with one of my daughters bobbles (she prefers them to all the expensive toys we have purchased lol) and then she slept with us for most of the night, which she doesnt normally do. Have also noticed the past few days she has been more lovey-dovey esp to my old cat who previously she was quite wary of. They even had a clean of each other. Again this may just be because she is settling into our household now, but thinking she may be getting close..
will deffo let everyone know how things go, and no doubt i will be back (probs in an hour haha) asking more questions!
again, thanks
Tori x


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi my cat had 4 kittens but she didn't get very big or stay hard all of the time, get a box ready for her but don't worry if she doesn't seem to interested in it Cinderella didn't start going in hers untill a couple of hours before she gave birth Please keep us up-dated x


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

mstori said:


> thanks, i really appreciate all the advice given today. I feel alot better knowing other cats tummys do not stay hard constantly, as that was one of my main concerns.
> 
> Today she is acting a bit strange. |Crying for food, but when i feed her she is just picking at it. She has also been up and down the stairs a few times, not settling. We had a good play last night with one of my daughters bobbles (she prefers them to all the expensive toys we have purchased lol) and then she slept with us for most of the night, which she doesnt normally do. Have also noticed the past few days she has been more lovey-dovey esp to my old cat who previously she was quite wary of. They even had a clean of each other. Again this may just be because she is settling into our household now, but thinking she may be getting close..
> will deffo let everyone know how things go, and no doubt i will be back (probs in an hour haha) asking more questions!
> ...


Cats can become very loving and affectionate while pregnant.

Also when my cat was due to give birth she also couldnt settle and seemed to spend all day trying to get behind things(tv,pc etc).

She may be quite clingy to you and want you there when she gives birth.

Just keep an eye that she doesnt pick somewhere unsuitable to birth.
One of the main signs that mine was in labour was cleaning herself obsessively and losing slight blood with occasional panting.

Good luck im sure everything will be fine.
Keep us posted.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are unsure there are quite a few videos on You Tube of cats giving birth! Usually the mum will do it all herself but occasionally they need a little help. Make sure that the kittens are kept warm during the first few weeks.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone!

My main concern at the mo, is that the vet has made a mistake, or that the new pup and my kittens size will cause her distress..

ive been googling and youtubing since last monday when i found out, which is why im so confused as she doesnt look like any of the pregnant cats on there..

what are your thoughts on paying for the scan? i am wondering if i should get one to determine that she def is (although vet should know lol) and how many to expect. Its a lot of money at £51 (£35 for the scan and £16 for the vet)
also if anyone has had their cats scanned was it worthwhile?
Thanks and sorry for more qs 
Tori x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

A scan can cofirm pregnancy but it isn't necessarliy accurate when it comes to numbers - I've heard of peole told only 1 and then cat has gone on to have 5. Really up to you - she will either have them or she won't. Wy not post a picture on here of her and let us have a peep and see if we can tell. A picture of her nipples would help too (if it in focus)


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

spid said:


> A scan can cofirm pregnancy but it isn't necessarliy accurate when it comes to numbers - I've heard of peole told only 1 and then cat has gone on to have 5. Really up to you - she will either have them or she won't. Wy not post a picture on here of her and let us have a peep and see if we can tell. A picture of her nipples would help too (if it in focus)


I will upload pic of her now.. do you use photobucket?

unfortunately i couldnt get one of her nipples. As I have only had her a couple of weeks, i do not know how big they were before, but have noticed that she is more sensitive around that area (or could just be her tummy area) she will only let me touch her tummy when on her side or standing. Goes mad when on her back, when she used to love it.

The best pics are on my phone and i cant get them off.. just took a couple on the camera and uploading now..


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Sorry they are not very good. She wasnt in posing mood )

thought it was best to untick the privacy on my facebook album of emleigh, so you could see all the pics.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...ved#/album.php?aid=119193&id=544833086&ref=mf

the ones on page 8 i think it is are the ones i have just taken

Thanks tori x

scan booked in at 10 past 4 today, just to be sure


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She doesn't look pregnant to me. The nipples will be the giveaway though.

Liz


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

I have had a feel of her nipples and they are enlarged, not just the actual nipples but behind them also, if that makes sense. She hasnt lost any fur around them though and from what I have read she would do.
Thanks


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She is very pretty. If she is pregnant it is very early stages - certainly I wouldn't say 7-8 weeks. I would agree with Lizward and say she probably isn't. But lets see what the scan says.

THis is Minnii at 5 weeks preggers and she only had 3 and by 7 weeks she was loads bigger.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

spid said:


> She is very pretty. If she is pregnant it is very early stages - certainly I wouldn't say 7-8 weeks. I would agree with Lizward and say she probably isn't. But lets see what the scan says.
> 
> THis is Minnii at 5 weeks preggers and she only had 3 and by 7 weeks she was loads bigger.
> View attachment 34048


thanks.. minnii so is lovely! but emleigh definately doesnt look like that. I got her on 10th October, and she hasnt been let out since i had her. My boy cat ihas been neutered about 13 years ago, so no chance she could have got pregnant while i have had her.
Im so scared for the scan now, cos suddenly kittens doesnt seem so bad! not considering the vet said she could feel a kitten in the uterus. If its not kittens i am worried what it can be. Guess will have to wait and see
Thanks for your help x


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi there,



My cat princess, Was tiny, She ended up pregnant after me & Oh got the wrong information of a [email protected] vet. We was told that she couldn't get pregnant for months yet, (She was nearly 6 mths)



When she fell pregnant for the first 7 weeks, She was tiny it looked like she just has a nice big meal. But around 2-3 weeks before she was due to litter, She ballooned. But princess never lost the fur around her nipples & they didn't swell or pink. We never seemed to be able to feel the little bundles moving.



Then she started to give birth, She had 4 beautiful Kittens. 



This happened twice, Due to the second time me being away and the stupid person looking after my babies didn't listen to me before i left. 



The only thing i could say wait and see what the scan says. If its something else then the vets will be on the ball. If its kittens then they can assist much much more! Please keep us posted! Good luck xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

mstori said:


> thanks.. minnii so is lovely! but emleigh definately doesnt look like that. I got her on 10th October, and she hasnt been let out since i had her. My boy cat ihas been neutered about 13 years ago, so no chance she could have got pregnant while i have had her.
> Im so scared for the scan now, cos suddenly kittens doesnt seem so bad! not considering the vet said she could feel a kitten in the uterus. If its not kittens i am worried what it can be. Guess will have to wait and see
> Thanks for your help x


Wait for the scan - the vet may have felt a poo?!!!! It may be £50 but at least your mind will put to rest. Maybe it's only one and that's why she isn't showing. What will be will be.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

thanks so much.. that sounds like my emleigh, so very confused! 

im going out now then will be at vets so will let you all know what is said. I will be angry if its cost me £75 for the vet feeling poo lol

Thanks again 

Tori x


----------



## myrkari (May 2, 2009)

If it turns out that the vet was wrong, at least you won't have the stress of dealing with a young mum having kittens - so look on the bright side!

You said her nipples were enlarged but that she doesn't like you fussing around her belly - can you sneak a look at them when she's sleeping? I know you have nothing to compare them to previously, but like other people have said - they should be a big clue! If she's pregnant, they should be quite a bright pink rather than a pale peachy sort of colour.


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

I started a thread before about the stray pregnant cat i have gained, and i like you are worrying, hadnt planned on doing this and dont know how pregnant or what to look for or anything!! I have been trying to prepare as much as possible but am awake all night trying to make sure i dont miss her incase she need me!!  let me know how it goes and i think we will both be fine!!!

Also this cat looks quite young too, poor little thing hope she doesnt know whats coming!!!


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

Gorgeous cat though by the way!!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Well, we got back from the vets.. 

dont know what to say really, it took 2 nurses and 2 vets half an hour, with scan and book! to say "we think she is pregnant and only having one but is very early on" well she cant be that early as i have had her 5 weeks today.. and she DEFINATELY has not got pregnnat during this time. 

I have to bring her back next week. So basically thats £75 (last mondays appoint and today) in a week on vets fees to be no further forward. I had a bit of a ding dong with the vet as I queeried why i should pay for the scan when the reason i opted for it was because i was told i would get a "difinative answer" and i have NOT. He basically said what difference does it make if i know or not and did i want to get her spayed and terminate the pregnancy (if that is indeed what this is) i said no and left feeling quite angry.

This vets is normally very good and the only one i can get to easily (its a 35 minute walk away) so quite disapointed with the result


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O that's ridiculous, five weeks is hardly early on! If I were you I'd forget going back next week and just sit it out. 

Liz


----------



## myrkari (May 2, 2009)

That is pretty ridiculous. It's not their fault that the scan was inconclusive, but the way they handled the situation was rubbish. As I've said on another thread previously - a vet's is still a business and poor customer service/rudeness shouldn't be acceptable. :mad2:

I wouldn't spend any more money at this stage - since she does not appear to be ill or anything like that, you won't be doing any harm by waiting and seeing if she pops out any babies! Since she has to be at least 5 weeks gone if she's pregnant, then you won't have too much of a wait.

Of course if her behaviour changes or she seems ill etc without any babies arriving, you should take her back to the vets - even if they are rude!


----------

